# I bring home my puppy today!



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Today,we pick up our beautiful 'poo puppy. I couldn't be more pleased but,I'm a little nervous as to how Dexter will react. Can anyone give my any tips on how to introduce the two of them? We will be travelling a few hours in the car to pick him up and the first stop we will make will be to my parents house to give us all a break and visit at the same time! I was thinking that their garden might be a good place for Dexter and the new pup to get acquainted.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have a great day Gemma! Are you taking Dexter with you to the breeders? You could always ask if the breeder has somewhere quiet you can introduce them there? Otherwise Dexter may be super duper excited by the time you get to your parents house with puppy in the car all the way too. If not then your parents house will be fine.
Enjoy


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Have a great day Gemma! Are you taking Dexter with you to the breeders? You could always ask if the breeder has somewhere quiet you can introduce them there? Otherwise Dexter may be super duper excited by the time you get to your parents house with puppy in the car all the way too. If not then your parents house will be fine.
> Enjoy


We are taking Dexter with us,he comes almost everywhere with us,whenever it's practical! I'll ask the breeder about that when we get there. Thanks


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

so exciting  have a fab day


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My breeder suggested we bring our Dexter to her for him to meet Bonnie. It was love at first sight for the two of them.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I took Hattie to meet Minton at Pat's (breeder of both dogs) then let them in my garden before they went into the house. Hattie spent the first two days runing away from Minton and taking refuge on the back of the armchair! Now they play all day lots of squeeking and yelping both taking turns to be 'top dog!'.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Exciting times - Enjoy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't do any of the introducing slowly stuff...just let them get on with it and had no problems....even on the five hour journey home from York!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

good luck with today. Do let us know how it goes. Oh and lots of pictures please.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope the introduction went well, and having two poos is as good as you imagined. 

We will all be waiting for photos please xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

How exciting - hope it went well


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys,
the first night wasn't too good. He cried and howled as soon as he went in his crate,would stop crying for a few minutes before starting up again,at the top of his lungs. Can anyone give me any tips to help get him used to sleeping in the crate? Today I am going to put Darwin in his crate for a few minutes,several times during the day to help him get used to it. Do I just leave him to cry during the night and hope he settles?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is he with Dexter? Perhaps putting his crate very close to where Dexter sleeps will help?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought that but my partner thought he'd keep Dexter awake too! Dexter sleeps in his own crate. Do you think it's a good idea to put Darwin's crate next to Dexter's?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea. You could put the crates side by side so that they can sniff and have contact but being in their own crates they are nice nd safe, put a big blanket over both crates to make it a nice cosy doggy den. He may well still cry a bit as he would probably prefer to be in the same crate but he should settle quicker. From there I would just ignore him. A few days and he should settle down.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah ... you've got your puppy at last ... and great name . Wishing you a more peaceful night tonight xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks both! I will take your advice tonight and see if Darwin settles a bit better. Of course,Darwin is very tired and sleepy today because he didn't get much sleep last night!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You can also put a worn T-shirt in his crate, that way he can smell you too.

Darwin will be tired, they do need around 19hrs sleep in 24hrs, so do let him sleep otherwise he'll get bitey through tiredness.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great to hear Darwin is home! I'm interested to see how you get on tonight. I'm planning to put the two crates side by side. Would you put just one blanket over both crates, so they can still see each other?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Puppy settling tips:

Putting them next to eachother always helps mine settle. 

Scented blanket of mum & littermates.

Snugglesafe or hot water bottle wrapped in a towel or blanket. I am recommending a sugglesafe to all my new owners as these are fab and puppies love the comfort and warmth. 

Make sure puppy has somewhere to wee during the night. 

All these tips should help a little and help puppy settle too. it is a big change for a young puppy but they do settle in quickly. 

Some puppies like the radio on low, or a blanket over the crate to make it more den like and dark, which may also help ..

Speak to your breeder and try to echo the routine they had, a good breeder will give you lots of help and tips as they will want your puppy to feel safe, secure and settled too.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Great to hear Darwin is home! I'm interested to see how you get on tonight. I'm planning to put the two crates side by side. Would you put just one blanket over both crates, so they can still see each other?


I have put both crates next to each other so they can see each other. As I use soft sided travel type crates they don't need blankets on as they are already dark. If I were using the wire crates I would put one blanket over the two crates so they could see each other.


----------

